# sound blaster x7 vs x-fi platinum fatality champion card



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Apr 16, 2016)

i have the x-fi platinum card now but i was wondering will the sound blaster x7 dak sound better with music is it even worth getting i also have a Logitech G51 Surround Sound Speaker System


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 16, 2016)

How is Sound Blaster X7 even connected to the PC? Via USB ?


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Apr 16, 2016)

yes it connects via usb


----------



## JrockTech (Apr 17, 2016)

Not a fan of any audio that's digitally connected (USB).  Analog sound is usually a lot crisper and while it may have a bit of noise, at least it's not digitally compressed. I would stick with the internal soundcard.


----------



## Batou1986 (Apr 17, 2016)

If your not going for crazy audiophile sound setup the creative X-Fi cards are fine.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Apr 17, 2016)

thanks for the input yep I'll stick with my x-fi card it works good in windows 10 with 
*Daniel_K's 3.8 modded drivers and software*


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 17, 2016)

"Old" X-Fi cards are still damn good. Only thing really bogging them down are the drivers which Creative doesn't want to be too good, otherwise Sound Blaster Z series won't sell.

If you don't have any problems, stick with X-Fi. I don't think X7 is so much better to be worth 4 times the X-Fi original value. I think you mostly pay for the amplifier in it.


----------



## JrockTech (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm using the latest Creative drivers with Windows 10 64 on my Titanium fatality. They're actually really stable. No issues yet.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Apr 17, 2016)

JrockTech said:


> I'm using the latest Creative drivers with Windows 10 64 on my Titanium fatality. They're actually really stable. No issues yet.


i tried the creative driver it worked for about a month then the sound started messing up so i installed Daniel_K's and so far so good but been only a week


----------

